# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Mexico

## Testie

Not that I plan on doing this but I am curious if anyone has ever purchased gear or other goodies in Mexico like as from a pharmacy?

----------


## Cuz

The last garbage i got from Mexico was omega labs and it was worst test i ever ran. But thats just my experience which was terrible with that said ill never get anything from mexico. Some guys swear by it just not me

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Back in the day you could get legit pharma gear south of the border, now the pharmacies are stocked with garbage UGL labs and shoved down into a cardboard box in a storage room. Its extremely overpriced as well. Maybe going and getting scripted from a Mexican doc and getting away from the tourist spots would help but the main drag areas Ive been to in Cabo, Sayulita and Cancun were all garbage.

I used to get the sweet preloads of Deca (from organon) and the pre loads of sustanon (organon as well) Bayer proviron and ampules of primo that were gold.

Ahhh, the good old days. That was back before hormones were mainstream and got all fucked up ny underground enterprises

----------


## Cuz

> Back in the day you could get legit pharma gear south of the border, now the pharmacies are stocked with garbage UGL labs and shoved down into a cardboard box in a storage room. It’s extremely overpriced as well. Maybe going and getting scripted from a Mexican doc and getting away from the tourist spots would help but the “main drag” areas I’ve been to in Cabo, Sayulita and Cancun were all garbage.
> 
> I used to get the sweet preloads of Deca (from organon) and the pre loads of sustanon (organon as well) Bayer proviron and ampules of primo that were gold.
> 
> Ahhh, the good old days. That was back before hormones were mainstream and got all fucked up ny underground enterprises


Yeah I feel you bro, organon sust was some awesome shit. I didnt even know wtf I was doing 15 years ago and still grew like a weed on it. So much for that shit now. That and british dragon dball, test e from galenika , the ampules was my favorite test. 


Good ole days , when gas was a dollar a gallon ..illegal immigration wasnt a problem..oh my bad

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Yeah I feel you bro, organon sust was some awesome shit. I didnt even know wtf I was doing 15 years ago and still grew like a weed on it. So much for that shit now. That and british dragon dball, test e from galenika , the ampules was my favorite test. 
> 
> 
> Good ole days , when gas was a dollar a gallon ..illegal immigration wasnt a problem..oh my bad



You’re the best bro, legit LOL’d.

Oh man, forgot about the BD, Dbol ! And you’re right, I didn’t know WTF I was doing either and still packed it on. A testament to the good gas you could get down south.

----------


## charger69

I still do purchase in Mexico. I will do it just to keep my stash down there, so its not like I take it on a consistent basis. 
I used to get everything solely from Mexico and I am around a lot of competitors for bodybuilding. 
I get mine from a dealer and not the pharmacies. 
Omega is usually less concentrated if you look at the label. 
I always try to get AstroVet. I was using this before they made the la el for people.  
Do NOT use AstroVet Winnie unless you want to lose motion of where you injected it for a couple of days. . Nasty stuff. I do not know one person that it does not adversely effect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Testie

> Back in the day you could get legit pharma gear south of the border, now the pharmacies are stocked with garbage UGL labs and shoved down into a cardboard box in a storage room. It’s extremely overpriced as well. Maybe going and getting scripted from a Mexican doc and getting away from the tourist spots would help but the “main drag” areas I’ve been to in Cabo, Sayulita and Cancun were all garbage.
> 
> I used to get the sweet preloads of Deca (from organon) and the pre loads of sustanon (organon as well) Bayer proviron and ampules of primo that were gold.
> 
> Ahhh, the good old days. That was back before hormones were mainstream and got all fucked up ny underground enterprises


Thanks Sampson that was just the info I was looking for, I took some of that Organon Sustanon back in the day that was actually my first cycle 24 years ago and it was some good stuff!

----------


## redz

Here in Canada I have access to so much gear I can’t imagine bothering to buy it in another country when I travel. I’m sure it must be easy in the US too.

----------


## wellshii

> Back in the day you could get legit pharma gear south of the border, now the pharmacies are stocked with garbage UGL labs and shoved down into a cardboard box in a storage room. It’s extremely overpriced as well. Maybe going and getting scripted from a Mexican doc and getting away from the tourist spots would help but the “main drag” areas I’ve been to in Cabo, Sayulita and Cancun were all garbage.
> 
> I used to get the sweet preloads of Deca (from organon) and the pre loads of sustanon (organon as well) Bayer proviron and ampules of primo that were gold.
> 
> Ahhh, the good old days. That was back before hormones were mainstream and got all fucked up ny underground enterprises


Same here. I remember getting those rediject sustenon with that big ass 22 gauge needle.
This was 15 years ago. 
I didnt realize that it went to shit since then. Good to know cuz I was considering getting my TrT over there.

----------

